# Funky Waves Sub Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Funky Waves and the Shack announce the Funky Waves Sub Giveaway!*

*Want an opportunity to win your choice of several customized Funky Waves SDX15 Subduction 15" subwoofers? *

The winner will get to choose from among several different customized combinations as follows:

Enclosure and finish combination options:

A dual SDX15 sealed passive subwoofer. Box with front or down firing drivers or cylinder with front firing drivers. With premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Sizes; Box optional shape 5 - 8 cubic feet internal. Cylinder, 19-23" diameter 37 - 57" tall.(max 55" in Makore, 48" in lacewood.) 
A pair of FW15.1 Vented passive subwoofers. Cylinder style. Standard finish, textured black ends with black or grey carpet. 19" diameter, 57" tall.
Dual 18" passive radiator subwoofer, with premium finish, high gloss black, exotic lacewood, figured Makore, or laminated aluminium. Box optional shape 2.8 - 5.3 cubic feet.
 
Available upgrades:

Built in ED LT1300 amplifier, $450, for option 3. $800 (two amplifiers) for options 1,2 
Separate enclosures for each driver for option 1, $300
High gloss black end caps for option 2, $200 

Note: We would like to thank Bob at Creative Sound Solutions for his contribution towards the subs that will given away.

For more info click here!


----------

